# Poodle Clip Quiz :)



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

My favorites are the continental and the Scandinavian puppy cut. Here is a picture of a continental on Kennedy, working on the scandi now.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Well, I really love the way dreamer rocks the german, and I love the town and country in the spring. I also like the modern, and I want to *try* the continental. I am just waiting to see what I have to work with in the spring!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau has only ever been in three clips:

1. Puppy show clip (How he came home to us from the breeder as a 6-month-old.)










2. Miami or "Circus Dog" (His summer 'do)










3. Lamb (When it gets cold. He's growing out from a Miami to this right now.)


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Beau has only ever been in three clips:
> 
> 1. Puppy show clip (How he came home to us from the breeder as a 6-month-old.)
> 
> ...


Love the fuzzy puppy pic! He looks fab in all of them though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

fuzzymom said:


> Love the fuzzy puppy pic! He looks fab in all of them though.


I have to admit, the puppy show clip didn't last very long. Beau is our first-ever dog, and that was a lot of hair to maintain. I have nothing but respect for anyone who can deal with a continental or other fancy show clip -- and lots of you do it on multiple poodles! :adore: We have a hard enough time keeping a Miami looking good!


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Well here's his new clip! What do you think?









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think it depends on the dog. My Standard has been in a German, Desi & a combo of the two which I loved. His short clip Ponypoodle was fun to do. My Louisa Asian Infusion is her niche, had her in a "poodle clip" with fft done & hated it, so now growing back out. Echo is in Euro T or Modern. My puppy is growing into Asian.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is this weeks groom. Extreme Asian. I am growing her out from a clean face. So this is the beginning & hopefully by March it will all come together.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

3dogs said:


> Here is this weeks groom. Extreme Asian. I am growing her out from a clean face. So this is the beginning & hopefully by March it will all come together.


What's the Extreme Asian look like when it's finished? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodle mama4 (Jul 23, 2012)

"Lamb Lamb" is so cute!


----------

